# A watch for £500.Anything considered



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

*A watch for £500.Anything considered*


View Advert


As above. Anything considered.

Nothing over 42mm without crown.

Payment by paypal please

Mark




*Advertiser*

Sparky



*Date*

04/06/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

